# Deer Antler Toxcisity



## dougle40 (Dec 25, 2004)

There has been some talk about Deer Antler being toxic with Anthrax so I sent an e-mail to the "Center for Desease Control" and the answer that I received is below ,

*Your inquiry is being answered by The CDC Public Response Service.

While the scenario referenced could be theoretically possible under just the right circumstances, any risk of infection would be extremely low.  Prior to the bioterrorist anthrax attacks in 2001, anthrax was very rare in the United States, with no human cases reported from 1993 to 2000.

In the United States, the annual incidence of human anthrax declined from approximately 130 cases annually in the early 1900s to no cases during 1993 through 1999.  A single case of cutaneous anthrax was reported in 2000, and was associated with an outbreak of anthrax in farm animals in North Dakota.  Most cases reported in the United States have been cutaneous.  During the 20th century, only 18 cases of inhalation anthrax were reported, the most recent in 1976.  Gastrointestinal anthrax has not been reported in the United States.

B. anthracis can be transmitted by inhalation of airborne or aerosolized spores.  In nature, B. anthracis spores are 2-6 microns in diameter.  If aerosolized by industrial processing of contaminated products, or as a result of a bioterrorist attack, particles &gt;5 microns in diameter quickly fall from the atmosphere and bond to any surface.  These particles are difficult to resuspend in the air, but may remain in the environment for years.  Spores 2-5 microns in diameter behave as a gas and move through the environment without settling.  Spores of this size are able to pass through the pores in paper, as occurred in mail processing facilities subsequent to the anthrax attacks in 2001.  Particles &lt;5 microns in diameter, if inhaled, are small enough to reach the lower respiratory tract and can lead to inhalation anthrax.

Naturally-occurring anthrax is extremely rare in the United States.  Persons at risk of anthrax are primarily those who have contact with infected animals.  Although animal anthrax occurs in the United States, this mode of transmission is rare. Laboratory personnel or other persons who come into contact with B. anthracis spores could be at increased risk, although
only two laboratory-associated anthrax cases have been reported (both had inhalation anthrax).  In the past, persons involved in the processing of wool, hair, hides, and/or bones from infected animals could be infected.  However, improvements in animal husbandry and strict importation requirements for animal products have made this source of infection extremely rare.

Health Canada can provide information regarding naturally-occurring anthrax in Canada, and the risk to humans there.    Also, while anthrax is unlikely to be a concern, dust filtering masks (available at hardware stores) are always a useful respiratory health tool for woodworkers and others doing work that creates particulates.*

I hope that this will help answer any questions that anyone might have regarding this .


----------

